# fcgi und eigene php.ini



## planet_fox (2. Mai 2009)

wer hat den schon bei isp3 mit fcgi und eigenen php.inis gearbeitet.

Ich würde gerne eine eigene php.ini bei ein paar benutzern nutzen. habe dazu schon folgendes gefunden

http://wiki.hetzner.de/index.php/Apache_PHP5_fcgi_und_SuExec#fcgi_Starter_anlegen

dem zu folge müsste ich nur unter dem verzeichnis  /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/

bei entsprechend web folgendes einbauen


```
#!/bin/sh
PHPRC="/var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/example.com/conf/"
export PHPRC
exec /usr/bin/php5-cgi
EOF
```
und halt zbsp. die ini unter /var/www/example.com/php5-cgi/php.ini meine eigene ini reinbauen dannach und die zeile ändern in


```
exec /var/www/example.com/php5-cgi
```


----------



## Till (3. Mai 2009)

Sollte vermutich so gehen.


----------



## Okumba (24. Juni 2009)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit im ISPConfig in der Server Config den Pfad für "FastCGI php.ini Path" ähnlich wie z.b. den "Website path" etwas dynamischer zu gestalten?

Beispiel:
FastCGI php.ini Path: /var/www/clients/client[client_id]/web[website_id]
oder
FastCGI php.ini Path: /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/[system_user]/

Die Klammervariablen scheinen in dem phpinipath nicht umgesetzt zu werden. Er schreibt es so in die .php-fcgi-starter Datei weg.

Ich hab auch schon versucht in /usr/local/ispconfig/conf-custom/ die fcigconf master zu überschreiben, das scheint aber auch noch nicht implementiert zu sein in ISPConfig3.


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2009)

Das ist zur Zeit nicht möglich. Wenn Du sowas haben möchtest müsstest Du es im PHP Code des apache plugins einbauen oder aber Du postest einen feature request im Bugtracker.


----------

